

Tell HN: I Want To Make Your Startup a Free Mobile Website - mlenhard

Hi HN,<p>I just finished my freshman year of college up and I&#x27;m working on starting my own mobile web development company. I&#x27;ve taken on a few clients already, but I&#x27;m trying to build up a larger portfolio.<p>So, I&#x27;m looking for several small businesses or start ups who would be interested in their own mobile website. All I ask is that you cover the hosting fees for the site and domain registration. If this is something you would be interested in shoot me a DM or comment below and we can get started on your mobile site.<p>Feel free to take a look around my website as well, but note it is still in progress and no where near finished. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shinemobileweb.com&#x2F;
======
FTVM
I would consider showing a section of work that you have already accomplished.
Coming to your site, I would likely not use your services based on the fact
that I am not able to see what you are able to do.

~~~
mlenhard
Thanks for the advice, that's actually what I'm trying to do now. I'm offering
to build free mobile websites so that I can build up a portfolio for myself.
Just out of curiosity how many examples of work would you be interested in
seeing before you felt comfortable purchasing.

